
The Future of Irssi - Garbage
http://irssi.org/#2014061010
======
dewey
Good news, unfortunately most of the people I know who were using irssi
switched to weechat already. They recently moved their repositories to Github
too. [0]

[0] [http://www.weechat.org/news/79/20140304-Git-repositories-
mov...](http://www.weechat.org/news/79/20140304-Git-repositories-moved-to-
GitHub/)

